# Dwarf Lion



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

ok, I'm planning to get a dwarf lion, what according to the SW books seems to be called a short-finned lion, and I'm wondering what else I could keep with it in a 29 gallon tank?

the lfs owner thinks a tang would be the best option, but I'd like a puffer (if there is one that would work in a tank that size and now become too aggressive with the Lion)

so I need suggestions


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what else are you using to set up a SW 29? equipment wise?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i have seen a small puffer at my lfs i odnt know what its called. it is about 3"brown lots of tiny white spots.hope that helps he would look awsome with a lion.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

keep in mind dwarf lions still get 7-8 inches

only small puffers i can think of:
valentini puffers get like 5 inches

here's a pic of a blue spot puffer. they get like 4 inches


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

you could always do a pygmy angelfish- i like lemonpeels and flames


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

according to my friends Dr Foster and Dr Smith they said that even though it reaches 7" a dwarf can still stay in a 30 gallon. as long as hiding places are provided.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...d=21&pCatId=230


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Fumanchu's only get to about 4 Maybe 5 inches. Perfect for that tank. PLus they are sweet. I dunno anything about puffers though.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the one I want looks like a fumanchu, but the "face" of the fish isn't the same.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it a 29 bowfron becuase that is what i was looking in to. i thikn a zebra lonfish would be fine for a while since they are kinda slow growers


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

3 puffers stay small
valentini 
spotted puffer
and blue spotted puffer
i have the 2 first and they are total personalty


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Paul said:


> according to my friends Dr Foster and Dr Smith they said that even though it reaches 7" a dwarf can still stay in a 30 gallon. as long as hiding places are provided.
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...d=21&pCatId=230


 yeah, i didn't say it wouldn't be ok 
but a 29 gallon tank is different then a 30 gallon, and i don't just mean by one gallon. a 29 (all glass aquarium) is 30x12x18 (inches)
a 30 (all glass aquarium) is 36x12x16. the difference is 6 inches in length (and 2 less inches in height) marine fish are know for swiming more horizontally, and claiming territory on a horizontal basis

i just wanted to point out that even though they're dwarf- they still can get like 7 inches


----------

